# HAL blocca il sistema occupando il 100% della CPU

## sbranz

Salve, ho un problema balordo...dopo qualche giorno che il pc rimane up misteriosamente, senza preavviso e con cadenza irregolare, il pc si freeza. qualsiasi cosa stia facendo, con X o senza X aperto.. torno e trovo il pc paralizzato con skermo nero o mouse fermo in caso di freez con X aperto. L'unica cosa che posso dire è che trovo la tastiera con le lucette accese fisse e nessun altro segno di vita..

qualcuno ha qualche idea?

----------

## gutter

La migliore cosa sarebbe che postassi qualche log.

Se non posti nessun log l'unica cosa che ti posso dire è: le radiazione cosmiche provocano un sovraccarico nelle giunzioni pn della RAM   :Wink: 

----------

## sbranz

auhhuahua ok postero qualche log appena li ho... (non ho syslog installato  :Razz: )

al prossimo freez postero'..  :Razz: 

----------

## Apetrini

Magari uno sbalzo di corrente, puo succedere...

----------

## Kernel78

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Magari uno sbalzo di corrente, puo succedere...

 

Uno sbalzo di corrente può freezare la macchina ? non lo sapevo proprio ma è solo un buon motivo in più per prendere un UPS  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *sbranz wrote:*   

> L'unica cosa che posso dire è che trovo la tastiera con le lucette accese fisse e nessun altro segno di vita..
> 
> qualcuno ha qualche idea?

 

I SysRq funzionano?

Hai un'altro pc con cui provare a collegarti in remoto?

----------

## dr.got

Mi faceva lo stesso scherzo quando avevo il sistema compilato con O3, si è risolto ricompilando tutto con O2...

----------

## gieffe

stesso problema, però niente schermo nero...

freeza e basta, alcune volte lagga incredibilmente e riesco a vedere con htop che hald mi occupa il 100% di cpu...

qualche volta riesco anche a stoppare hald (/etc/init.d/hald stop) e tutto riprende a funzionare come prima! (tranne i mount ovviamente...)

altre volte freeza prima che io possa stoppare hald, e sono costretto a spegnerlo brutalmente...

qualcuno sa come poter risolvere è un problema parecchio fastidioso...

[edit]

questo post sembra interessante...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-561490-highlight-hald+100.html

se qualcuno più ferrato di me con l'inglese riesce a ricavare un rimedio, gliene sarei grato!  :Wink: 

da quello che ho capito si risolve downgradeando hal ad una versione in cui il problema non c'era...

[/edit]

----------

## !equilibrium

se avete installato gphoto2 o libgphoto2 il problema non è di HAL, ma di libghoto2:

bugreport #182500

bugreport #172830

per tanto il FIX corretto non è il downgrade di HAL, ma la rimozione di libgphoto2/gphoto2.

----------

## unz

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> se avete installato gphoto2 o libgphoto2 il problema non è di HAL, ma di libghoto2:
> 
> bugreport #182500
> 
> bugreport #172830
> ...

 

L'ultima versione non stabile ha risolto questo problema, io avevo sorvolato il problema semplicemente non abilitando la use HAL.

----------

## federico

Ma per quale motivo questo topic e' segnalato come importante?!

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma per quale motivo questo topic e' segnalato come importante?!

 

Probabilmente perché il problema dovrebbe essere abbastanza diffuso e non banale  :Wink: 

----------

## sbranz

analizzando i log ho potuto solo capire che sono sotto brute force di ssh...sulla 22...potrebbe essere questa la causa dei freez?

----------

## Kernel78

 *sbranz wrote:*   

> analizzando i log ho potuto solo capire che sono sotto brute force di ssh...sulla 22...potrebbe essere questa la causa dei freez?

 

a meno che non hai impostato la password di root a root no  :Laughing: 

Se le password sono robuste gli attacchi sulla 22 ti riempiono solo i log ma non ti freezano il sistema.

----------

## xveilsidex

Non vorrei dire castronerie ma facendo una statistica (almeno per quanto riguarda la mia esperienza sulla mia macchina) hal schizza al 100 % piu spesso in base al kernel che utilizzo! Ad esempio quando avevo il 2.6.19 , hal, mi faceva schizzare poco quanto niente la cpu al 100 % ( n.b ho una cpu dual core, solo uno dei due core me lo utilizzava tutto )  mentre con il 2.6.24 hal fa impennare piu spesso l'uso della cpu.  Qualcuno ha mai notato qualcosa di simile?

----------

## lucapost

caspita, riscontro ancora questo problema!

```
jarod:~ 

#> eix -ec hal

[I] sys-apps/hal (0.5.11-r1@12/01/2008): Hardware Abstraction Layer

jarod:~ 

#> emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.26-gentoo-r3 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 02 Dec 2008 11:07:06 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.3.0-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/mnt/data/distfiles"

FEATURES="collision-protect distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LC_ALL="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm gtk iconv isdnlog iso14755 jpeg midi mmx mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre png pppd readline reflection session smp spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd tiff unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard evdev synaptics mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

e niente gphoto nella mia gentoo...

----------

## lucapost

Da quando ho aggiornato xorg-server-1.5.3-r5, il quale richiede come dipendenza hal, il problema sembra essere risolto. In particolare, ecco qualche informazione:

```
#> emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-x86_64-AMD_Turion-tm-_64_X2_Mobile_Technology_TL-50-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 14 Apr 2009 09:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="collision-protect distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups curl dbus dri flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv isdnlog java jpeg midi mmx mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs syslog tcpd tiff unicode vim-syntax xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard evdev synaptics mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```
#> eix -Ie hal 

[I] sys-apps/hal

     Available versions:  0.5.9.1-r3 (~)0.5.11-r4 0.5.11-r8 (~)0.5.12_rc1 {X acpi apm crypt debug dell disk-partition doc kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux laptop pcmcia selinux}

     Installed versions:  0.5.12_rc1(04:03:25 PM 04/11/2009)(X crypt kernel_linux -acpi -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -kernel_FreeBSD -laptop -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/hal

     Description:         Hardware Abstraction Layer
```

```
#> eix -Ie udev

[I] sys-fs/udev

     Available versions:  114 115-r1 119 ~122-r1 124-r1 ~125-r2 ~130-r1 ~133 ~135 ~135-r1 ~135-r2 ~135-r3 (~)135-r4 ~138 ~139 ~140 ~141 **9999 {selinux}

     Installed versions:  135-r4(10:48:48 AM 04/11/2009)(-selinux)

     Homepage:            http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

     Description:         Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)
```

----------

